# New Tahoma 31



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Just had Tahoma 31 installed 10 days ago and here's the results so far... Think it's time for a lawn journal


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh wow that is going to look really good! I'm jealous you already have yours haha
I plan on using this for my front yard next spring


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

How long after sod is installed should you wait to put a reel mower on it?

Most people recommend to wait until you can't pull up did which is about 12-14 day's after install during the growing season but does the mower matter for this rule?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Good talk


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

MeanDean said:


> Good talk


LOL. I would think the mower does matter, as the greatest risk is probably from the suction of a rotary mower.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

MeanDean said:


> How long after sod is installed should you wait to put a reel mower on it?
> 
> Most people recommend to wait until you can't pull up did which is about 12-14 day's after install during the growing season but does the mower matter for this rule?


I think it depends on many variables. Was the grass being maintained low with a reel prior to harvest? If so, then go for it. If it wasn't (more likely), then you should be most concerned about root growth prior to winter. If you scalp the grass to reset the cut height, then root growth ceases for several days. That doesn't matter on an established lawn, but certainly can for new sod. It will also be harder to keep the sod wet if you scalp off all the top growth due to exposure of the soil to the sun.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I wouldn't go scalping it but I think it is perfectly safe to mow with a reel mower, just don't take too much off. I think you will be fine regardless even if you make a mistake and scalp an area or two. You still have the whole month of September for it to recover before it even starts to think about getting "cold".


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

:thumbup: Damn that's gonna look nice! I'm a fan of tahoma 31 color!


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Today's first mow


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Spammage said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> > How long after sod is installed should you wait to put a reel mower on it?
> ...


The sod farm actually did reel mow these plots. I saw their celebration and tahoma fields and they were maintained around 3/4-1"


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

The Tahoma 31 color is awesome!! Really puts the neighbors to shame


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> The Tahoma 31 color is awesome!! Really puts the neighbors to shame


Yeah, I'm really liking it so far!

Our neighbors across the street have 419 and the lady was asking me what type of sod we went with. She proceeds to tell me that her landscaper has a "degree" in lawn care but couldn't explain to her why every time he mows their grass goes from green to brown lol


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

That's lookin sharp!!


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Very nice, congrats! How does Tahoma 31's dark blue-green compare to TifTuf?


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

TheE said:


> Very nice, congrats! How does Tahoma 31's dark blue-green compare to TifTuf?


I've personally never seen TiTuf in person but from my understanding is lighter than 419.

I did see celebration at the same farm I purchased the Tahoma from and that stuff is beautiful in person. Side by side it's hard to tell the difference and if you didn't know what they were the majority of people probably couldn't tell your to be honest.


----------



## Meximusprime (Jun 21, 2019)

MeanDean said:


> TheE said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, congrats! How does Tahoma 31's dark blue-green compare to TifTuf?
> ...


That is some nice looking grass! Are you saying the color and leaf of Tahoma basically matches celebration?


----------

